# Black friday deals!!!



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

So what companies are taking part in the black Friday deals, I only know of Waxaddict so far?
Also whats everyone hoping to pick up ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hoping to pick up some Bilt Hamber Atom Mac up, as want to try it out


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah that looks good, hadn't heard or seen anything about it until the forensic detailing video


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Whizzer normally starts a thread for everyone to post up their deals. If it's anything like last year everyone will be having a sale :thumb:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I am looking at a new washing machine from John Lewis, Bosch probably &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Berylburton said:


> I am looking at a new washing machine from John Lewis, Bosch probably ��


I didn't know they made them big enough to fit cars in these days


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

We will be doing 25% discount :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

BF deals well I have been after a few things NON detailing that is, but surprise surprise a few weeks before BF the prices all went up, and then by miracle they will reduce on BF back to where they were a few weeks back


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> BF deals well I have been after a few things NON detailing that is, but surprise surprise a few weeks before BF the prices all went up, and then by miracle they will reduce on BF back to where they were a few weeks back


It's the usual sale mentality Derek. People see 30% off and think it's a bargain!

I've bought a few things on BF sales but I'd been looking at them previously and knew the price and knew if I was getting a deal or not.

There will be some good deals out there but also some that as you say are the same price they were 2 month ago yet have x% off:wall:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> It's the usual sale mentality Derek. People see 30% off and think it's a bargain!
> 
> I've bought a few things on BF sales but I'd been looking at them previously and knew the price and knew if I was getting a deal or not.
> 
> There will be some good deals out there but also some that as you say are the same price they were 2 month ago yet have x% off:wall:


Yes I also have in years gone by got some good deals on BF, but I fell like Halloween and the likes its played to death, but people buy into it very easily. I love a genuine bargain for sure I'm a tight Scotsman but its not easy finding them without tracking prices for a while


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

scooobydont said:


> I didn't know they made them big enough to fit cars in these days


I will get it delivered and the old one taken away :thumb:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

We have got a awesome BF weekend deal coming up. Subscribe to our newsletter for so you don't miss out.


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking for some Gyeon Q2 MOHS myself. I'll be keeping an eye out for a decent deal


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Nosbod said:


> Looking for some Gyeon Q2 MOHS myself. I'll be keeping an eye out for a decent deal


Just bought a 50ml bottle on eBay for £19 delivered :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally I resist sales. I also have a great dislike for anything that is adopted by this country from 'across the pond' as they say.:devil:

I much prefer to buy what I want as I need it, searching for the best price at that time and certainly don't need telling I need it on a particular Friday.

Harry


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Our Black Friday Preview has just launched, it finished at Midnight Saturday to allow people a first chance.

This year we won't be restocking items, so it's just what's on the website.

Thanks again, John

https://www.mitchellandking.com/collections/black-friday-car-detailing-offers


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

We will be doing Black Friday - well on Black Friday - BUT !! .... well, you'll have to wait and see. :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Adams and bilt hamber on my list


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

This went out to our news blast subscribers yesterday evening; it's worth noting that you'll also earn loyalty points on top of the free gifts and 10% off (as long as you have an account and are signed in when you checkout), so overall the potential savings are pretty epic once you factor this in!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Need Flex to offer a good discount to temp me into one of their forced rotation da"s. Cmon Flex buck up.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

anyone knows if A1 detailing will be doing any black friday deal? thanks


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

woodym3 said:


> Need Flex to offer a good discount to temp me into one of their forced rotation da"s. Cmon Flex buck up.


Am sure a flex VRG will be coming on sale in the sale section soon


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

*Ulimate Finish*

Ultimate Finish are doing a flat 15% across the board on all products and services, from now until Cyber Monday (26 Nov).

Code = BLACK15

Been hankering after an iBrid for well over a year, so finally bit the bullet and ordered one along with a few more bits and bobs.


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

We have our sale running now as of today  I'm sure most companies will be doing some form of offer.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Got a few things on my list this year so hoping for a few more companies to get on the Black Friday train!!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Wouldn't mind trying one of these out, hopefully someone somewhere will have a discount on these


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

20% off across all products (excluding bundles) using code 'BLACKFRIDAY' at www.cleankings.co.uk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We're starting Black Friday early too.

Shop our full range online NOW, and receive 25% off your entire purchase when entering code BLACKFRIDAY25 at checkout*.

That's not all of course - with every purchase made, you'll receive a complimentary Hi-Tech Microfibre Drying Towel and a hanging Autoglym Air Freshener - together worth £15*.

*25% off code BLACKFRIDAY25 & free products are valid on orders placed between 8am on Friday 16th November to 11:59pm on Monday 26th November 2018 on https://www.autoglym.com


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Black Friday at www.ShopnShine.co.uk

Use code *BF15* for 15% OFF - Also check out our sale section for some even bigger savings! https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/sale

Ends Monday 26th November at midnight.

www.shopnshine.co.uk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BriteMax is going with a 20% off for black friday ,code : BLACK2018


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

I am hoping to pick up a Vax 6131 T as will come in useful for both car and house, well that's how I am justifying it ha ha


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just purchased a rupes lhr75e deluxe kit from ultimate finish for £289:thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Also offering 15% OFF at https://www.detailerspride.co.uk/

Use code *BF15*


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Shopnshine said:


> Also offering 15% OFF at https://www.detailerspride.co.uk/
> 
> Use code *BF15*


Ahh the brain child of the legendary dom platt! :buffer:


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

*FREE 16oz Black Friday Deal is LIVE ...........​*









Get Yourself a FREE Adam's Sio2 Wash & Wax worth £14.99 when you spend over £45. You most use the discount code "*WAX"* to be eligible for this offer.

Your FREE bottle of Wash & Wax will not show in your basket at the checkout stage it will be added separately before dispatch.*

*Offer end at 7pm on Sunday the 25th

Enjoy & Thank you for your business

www.prestigecarcareshop.com


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Dont forget us to.

http://car-chem.com/store/product/special

50% off a trio deal (going live Friday)


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

AF seem to be doing some decent deals on their site?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Any BH offers?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Jason123 said:


> AF seem to be doing some decent deals on their site?


They dont have a thing ins stock lol


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Just placed order on Clean your car 15% off. 
Used code bf15 for Black Friday 15% off. 
Can’t wait to get all the items I ordered. Some polishing pads and a few brushes and a ez detail wheel brush etc.


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyone got any decent black Friday deals on not these pretty pathetic 10 or 15% off?


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

bradley221985 said:


> Anyone got any decent black Friday deals on not these pretty pathetic 10 or 15% off?


going to the manufacturers they usually have better discounts, as their costs are a lot lower but the resellers don't make much profit on products hence why most are just 10/15% off.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Got one today from AutoBeam, 25% off everything. But I was looking at some bulbs on their site yesterday and the price has gone up £5 today!

This one is a good deal though, Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer for £7.68, then 20% off and free delivery, so that's £6.14 delivered.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

BLACK15 for 15% off at Slim’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

ronwash said:


> BriteMax is going with a 20% off for black friday ,code : BLACK2018


Not only 20% discount but also FREE mainland UK delivery.

Spend over £50 and get a FREE Uber Max Drying Towel worth £12.95.

Matt


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

CARCHEM 50% OFF the Trio Bundle










http://car-chem.com/store/black-friday-sale-detailing

Shampoo is based on the 1900:1 award winning shampoo, along with our fallout remover and hydroseal quick sealant.

http://car-chem.com/store/black-friday-sale-detailing


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyone seen any Black Friday codes for Motorgeek? After some more Stoner Invisible Glass Cleaner.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Our Second Black Friday deal is now live......

15% OFF everything in store using code - *BK15*

Happy thanks giving :thumb:

www.prestigecarcareshop.com


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Taken from the Jays Wax website.

_"Jayswax Christmas sales codes 16th to the 1st of DECEMBER If we run out of items we message you and offer upgrades or eta on order times. We are saying allow 10 working days for orders due to orders.

Jayswax 40% - jay40 
Madcow 35% - mad35 
Infinity wax 30% - Infinity30 
Powermaxed 30% -Power30 
Angelwax 25% - Angel25 
Gtechniq 25% - Gtech25 
Valetpro 25% - pro25 
Sale is for rest of brand on sale at 20% - sale20 
All codes can work together Spend over £80 get a free wax 50ml ceramic wax Rrp £25"_


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

just saw this:

https://www.simple-wax.co.uk/

simplewax_*BLACK FRIDAY OFFERS*

200ml jars - 35% off
50ml pots - 35% off
Speed mousse - 50% off and won't be available from us once out of stock.

Applicators and buffing towels have been discounted also.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I', just hopping for a Kranzle K1152TST to appear cheaper than the best I see at present £650 delivered I don't need a lot more off to get one:thumb: 
Apart from UF 15% disc any others with Kranzles and doing discounts on all products.
I just got a new 6 year warranty sonos sub with £150 off this morning it has been dispatched already, had been watching for a few months and best I had seen was £100 off so happy chappy


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Obsession Wax has got a decent Black Friday deal on :thumb:

Got a bottle of Purify & Blizzard Snow foam , buy one get one free


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolute bargain on Rupes LHR75E Bigfoot Mini DA Polisher STF Kit at Britemax.

£207.96 delivered using code BLACK2018 with a free drying towel.


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

*We'll be taking part this year guys *

The offer goes live at midnight. We're giving 30% off all orders *plus* a free mystery item worth £19.99 on all orders over £50. All orders come with free delivery as standard with no minimum spend :thumb:

Our new 2.5 litre range is also included, for more info check out our section or bob us a pm :thumb:


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Mitch8 said:


> Just bought a 50ml bottle on eBay for £19 delivered :thumb:


Did the same myself, looking for a full kit now to add to the bargain!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Can anyone guide me to a deal on CG hex logic pads - after white and green 5.5 and 4"


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

nickka said:


> Can anyone guide me to a deal on CG hex logic pads - after white and green 5.5 and 4"


Starts on the 23rd :thumb:

https://www.chemicalguysuk.co.uk/?u...mail Marketing&utm_term=TAKE A LOOK ROUND NOW


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Starts on the 23rd :thumb:
> 
> https://www.chemicalguysuk.co.uk/?u...mail Marketing&utm_term=TAKE A LOOK ROUND NOW


:thumb:


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

nickka said:


> Can anyone guide me to a deal on CG hex logic pads - after white and green 5.5 and 4"


In2detailing have deals on pads live now, just bought few :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

spyk3d said:


> Anyone seen any Black Friday codes for Motorgeek? After some more Stoner Invisible Glass Cleaner.


From Motorgeek...

Discount Code: BF18 at the checkout gives you 18% off this Black Friday weekend :thumb:


----------



## Scomar44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sim said:


> Absolute bargain on Rupes LHR75E Bigfoot Mini DA Polisher STF Kit at Britemax.
> 
> £207.96 delivered using code BLACK2018 with a free drying towel.


I've been dithering to buy one of these but at that price it's a gimme. Just this sec ordered one. Plus you get a free drying towel!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Ash (Aug 20, 2018)

Our Sale is also live with a range of offers !!!

WWW.BEARCARCARE.CO.UK


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

Just seen the Kranzle 1152 tst for £625.99 on Cleantec


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Just spent a few pennies on the ODK website


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Waxaddict have a few nice offers as well!

Be glad when it’s over as I’ve overspent!!


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Some good offers this year. Well done to all who posted up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Blackroc said:


> From Motorgeek...
> 
> Discount Code: BF18 at the checkout gives you 18% off this Black Friday weekend :thumb:


Thanks. Picked up the big 19 litres of Stoners Invisible Glass. Absolute steal that is and since its used round the house :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wowo's have an excellent deal on at their store. Last year I snapped up their 4 wax offer for £100 - which is all four of their waxes. Given that Nanocoat itself is £140, this is a superb deal. It's on again this year with big reductions on their entire range. They also have a general sale on and 2 for 1 offers.

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/black-friday/


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Bought a steam cleaner I've been after Karcher SC4 Easyfix Premium. Currently £237 on amazon, could have waited to see if it went to this years low of £159, but could be waiting forever and I'm happy with the price.

Some other Karcher deals on Craigmore too. Don't know if they're any good though


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

roscopervis said:


> Wowo's have an excellent deal on at their store. Last year I snapped up their 4 wax offer for £100 - which is all four of their waxes. Given that Nanocoat itself is £140, this is a superb deal. It's on again this year with big reductions on their entire range. They also have a general sale on and 2 for 1 offers.
> 
> https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/black-friday/


OUCH! I should have never clicked that link!

Thanks for posting! Some goodies are coming my way! I looked at the Nanocoat several times in the past but could never justify paying full price!:thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

spyk3d said:


> Thanks. Picked up the big 19 litres of Stoners Invisible Glass. Absolute steal that is and since its used round the house :thumb:


No problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Anything from elite ?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> Bought a steam cleaner I've been after Karcher SC4 Easyfix Premium. Currently £237 on amazon, could have waited to see if it went to this years low of £159, but could be waiting forever and I'm happy with the price.
> 
> Some other Karcher deals on Craigmore too. Don't know if they're any good though


It's worth looking on the karcher outlet store. I just bought the sc3 for 96 pound delivered. They're refurbished but with a 6 month warranty

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

They don’t have the sc4 premium, I’m on a waiting list for one but the non premium version is £130 on there, so maybe £150 for the premium. 

For all the additional accessories and a brand new machine I’m fine paying the extra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Flex PE14-2 150 on its way, couldn’t resist clean and shinys good base price + code BF15 making it £263


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Anywhere where I could get a small or medium wheel Woolie from in the sales? I really don’t need the big one. Wouldn’t fit between the calipers anyway. 
And the few sites I’ve seen them at, excluded them from the sales.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Picked up some platinum wheels ~£20 delivered from here

https://www.adamsdetailingshop.co.uk/collections/all?page=3


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> Wowo's have an excellent deal on at their store. Last year I snapped up their 4 wax offer for £100 - which is all four of their waxes. Given that Nanocoat itself is £140, this is a superb deal. It's on again this year with big reductions on their entire range. They also have a general sale on and 2 for 1 offers.
> 
> https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/black-friday/


I bought this offer for all 4 waxes, I am looking forward to trying them all, but in particular nano coat, What is your opinions on the 4 waxes


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried to put an order in with cyc late last night. It requested I change my password on my account and by the time I'd sorted that out the discount had ended. Fate I guess as I can't really afford it but a bit disappointing too as I've not bought anything in a long while. 
I didn't proceed with my order in the end. Funny how a few quid can make such a difference to proceeding with an order.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wilco said:


> I tried to put an order in with cyc late last night. It requested I change my password on my account and by the time I'd sorted that out the discount had ended. Fate I guess as I can't really afford it but a bit disappointing too as I've not bought anything in a long while.
> I didn't proceed with my order in the end. Funny how a few quid can make such a difference to proceeding with an order.


would you really have noticed the difference in a few quid? I would tend to disagree personally, I am a believer in working hard & treating yourself:thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Wilco said:


> I tried to put an order in with cyc late last night. It requested I change my password on my account and by the time I'd sorted that out the discount had ended. Fate I guess as I can't really afford it but a bit disappointing too as I've not bought anything in a long while.
> I didn't proceed with my order in the end. Funny how a few quid can make such a difference to proceeding with an order.


These things tend to happen when you start your order at 11:58pm 
On a serious note, CYC already give a discount to forum members and their prices are pretty good all year round.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

cadmunkey said:


> These things tend to happen when you start your order at 11:58pm
> On a serious note, CYC already give a discount to forum members and their prices are pretty good all year round.


Agree completely but it wasn't quite that late. If I'd signed in originally instead of after I'd made my choices I'd have made it. Never mind they were wants rather than needs anyway.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I didn’t buy anything in the black Friday sales this year :doublesho saving my money for a certain wax which is to be released soon :lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I didn't buy anything in the black Friday sales this year :doublesho saving my money for a certain wax which is to be released soon :lol:


Which wax you saving for bud? You got me intrigued???


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> Which wax you saving for bud? You got me intrigued???


ODK's Envious :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> ODK's Envious :thumb:


I might have to get that too! I've forget to get a few other bits when I placed an order the other day so I may as well make the most of the postage cost :lol:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> I might have to get that too! I've forget to get a few other bits when I placed an order the other day so I may as well make the most of the postage cost :lol:


Haha yeah good idea, postage isn't cheap now. From pictures I've seen it's going to be another great wax from Dan. I did have a bit of a win on instagram not long ago so wasn't any products I needed so just things I'd like to have in the sales so decided I'd save my money and wait a little longer for the wax.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Haha yeah good idea, postage isn't cheap now. From pictures I've seen it's going to be another great wax from Dan. I did have a bit of a win on instagram not long ago so wasn't any products I needed so just things I'd like to have in the sales so decided I'd save my money and wait a little longer for the wax.


Yes it hadn't gone unnoticed, some people are just born lucky :lol:


----------

